

What do you think of these websites? - PendulumMoves

I am 49 years old woman and up til spring had been a teacher of 15 years. I have been off sick but in that time did my business plan to deliver food hygiene certificates. Just as I thought I was ready to launch I ruptured my tendong and have just come out of a leg plaster and am using my vaco boot to get about. In this time I said I would design a website or 2 for a friend. I used bootstrap theme called Rival. I have done 2 websites using the same theme but got more out of the creative one. Let me know your thoughts. Could I do this for a living? hungarianinterpreter.london and youaretheone.london ... I would be interested in any questions you may have in relation to these. I had previously used wordpress and a blog theme. Best wishes PendulumMoves :-)
======
triast
Not bad. Check out Reddit, maybe /r/webdesign, to get some good feedback on
your approach.

